# Firmenportai Intrum Justitia Inkasso



## Lumumba (15 Dezember 2004)

Firmenportrai der "Fair Pay" Firma:   
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=2019


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2004)

Geht das auch ohne Login?


----------



## Lumumba (16 Dezember 2004)

Oh, sorry - Fehler vom Amt! 
War keine Absicht!  :roll: 
Wird geändert!

Edit: 
Ist nu geändert - Nochmals sorry, hatte ich ins falsche Brett gelegt, 
sollte aber zu meiner Dialergeschichte, da ich mit denen ja "übermäßig viel" zu tun hatte... :bussi:


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 Dezember 2004)

Ich lese da in dem Zeitungsartikel, das Intrum börsennotiert ist.
Wie wär's wenn ein Forumsmitglied der etwas Zeit, ein Depot und Kleingeld hat ,sich eine Aktie von denen kauft und mal die nächste Vollversammlung etwas genauer mitverfolgt?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2004)

In DE ist Intrum eine (nicht-börsenfähige) GmbH.

Die schwedische Intrum-Mutter ist z.B. hier bei der "Stockholmsbörsen" gelistet - und die Hauptversammlungen finden im Zweifel in Stockholm statt ...


----------

